# econf error!!! non capisco perchè???? [Risolto]

## marco.mac

ormai sono 3 giorni che vado avanti con l'installazione di gentoo e sono esasperato...

l'install di KDE si sarà bloccata dalle 30 alle 40 volte...

ed ora l'ennesimo blocco...

tutto bene fino a quando:

```

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib64, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.7/work/kopete-3.5.7/config.log

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  kopete-3.5.7.ebuild, line 114:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--disable-jingle' '--disable-sametime-plugin' '--without-xmms' '--without-external-libgadu' '--with-xscreensaver' '--disable-smsgsm' '--disable-testbed' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib64' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc' '--enable-libsuffix=64'

  ebuild.sh, line 586:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.

```

cosa posso fare per riuscire in questa mission impossible che dura da 3 giorni?

----------

## cloc3

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> cosa posso fare per riuscire in questa mission impossible che dura da 3 giorni?

 

 :Very Happy:  prima di tutto calma. gentoo vuole pazienza e, in qualche caso, anche una certa dose di tenacia.

apparentemente l'output è molto esplicito, anche se non è detto che l'errore dipenda necessariamente da te.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> you need to install kdelibs first.
> 
> If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by
> ...

 

sembra che kdelibs non sia installata o sia installata ad una versione sbagliata o con un compilatore diverso da quello usato per le QT. verifica con `emerge -pv kdelibs`. in particolare controlla che la versione sia quella giusta.

se non capisci il problema e si verifica solo per kopete, puoi saltare il pacchetto con `emerge --resume --skipfirst`.

appena hai qualche risultato o qualche nuovo tipo di errore, torna a postare.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma stai installando l'ebuild di kde splittato?

----------

## cloc3

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ma stai installando l'ebuild di kde splittato?

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0 ~ # qdepends -r kopete
> 
> kde-base/kopete-3.5.7-r1: dev-libs/libxslt dev-libs/libxml2 net-dns/libidn >=dev-libs/glib-2 app-crypt/qca x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXext x11-libs/libXrender virtual/opengl app-crypt/qca-tls !kde-base/kdenetwork app-crypt/gnupg ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7 ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6 ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5 ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4 ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.3 ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2 ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.1 ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.0 =x11-libs/qt-3.3* !=kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5*
> ...

 

direi di si, altrimenti l'errore verrebbe prima.

----------

## Scen

Ti conviene ricompilare QT e kdelibs, così sei sicuro di avere un sistema consistente (si vede che durante l'installazione del sistema hai aggiornato un pò di roba)

```

emerge --oneshot qt kdelibs

```

----------

## marco.mac

è per questo che mi piace gentoo... sul forum siete tutti fantasticamente disponibili!!!

comunque si stò installando kde splittata

ora provo tutto ciò che mi avete detto... casomai ci si sente tra poco  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marco.mac

Risolto riemergendo le qt e kdelibs!!!! 

e l'avventura continua...

Grazie mille ragazzi!  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Bene!  :Cool: 

Ricordarti di aggiungere il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo della discussione (modifica il primo messaggio di questo thread)  :Smile: 

----------

## micio

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> è per questo che mi piace gentoo... sul forum siete tutti fantasticamente disponibili!!!
> 
> 

 

Approvo, confermo e sottoscrivo, sono tutti degli angeli!!!!  :Wink: 

Micio

----------

## cloc3

 *marco.mac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e l'avventura continua...
> 
> 

 

fino all'inferno.

a proposito ...

qual'è il tuo segnale?

----------

## marco.mac

il mio segnale!?!?!? 

lo capirete quando sarà il momento giusto ahuahuahuahuauhauh  :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

